# How to make it?



## Henryug (Jan 5, 2011)

* Hi guys. I’m going to install the car DVD by myself. I wanna get it done and make it work perfectly. It’s so embarrassed to say that I don’t have many mechanical experiences. But I have searched some information from the Internet. Some said I don’t have to be a professional, and I have to do is to follow the instruction. 
I’m looking for some tips to help me with it. And the exact position for the device is the dashboard of the front seats. Is it real complicated to mount it? What about the tools? Hope you guys can provide me some useful information.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Difficulty of install depends entirely on the vehicle. If you post more info someone here might be able to help. One general tip: a t-harness for the specific car will plug into the new radio and then into the car, ao you don't have to cut and connect a lot of loose wires.


----------

